# Fuel overflow on filling



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

My 2000 B584 was dumping a lot of Diesel on the front wheel and floor when I filled it.
Because the back of the filler (and breather?) are hidden by the wheel arch liner I couldn't see what was going on.
With the bonnet open, although I couldn't see, I put my hand round and could feel, quite easily, that the big rubber filler hose was badly kinked and had a hole at the top.
Can't help thinking that mine should not be the only one with this fault, it's an easy fix with the wheel arch liner off and the new pipe and clip are about £15.


----------



## HEYFIELD (May 1, 2005)

Hi

I had the same problem with my 1999 564. Yes the mudguard has to come off, but it is fairly easy to replace the hose then.

I went to a local hydraulic/pneumatic hose "dealer" I got double the length needed just in case I need to replace again some time.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Backflow*

I had the same problem after using one of those emergency filler caps. The plastic fins broke and blocked the tube. Every time I filled the thing back flowed!

Until I managed to free the Fin!

TM


----------

